# Any knife enthusiasts?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking to get another folder, ive carried the same benchmade for about 15 years. Was going to get a strider but dont like what Ive heard about the owner. Looking for other recommendations.

thx


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Love my benchmades. I usually carry my presidio auto


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

^ there is going to be a big knife show in NY this month I think


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Upstate NY???


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

*New York Custom Knife Show 2010

**Crowne Plaza Times Square Manhattan 
1605 Broadway @ 49th St. NY, NY 10019 
November 
*


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I love my knives too. I am looking for a nice knife for under the seat. Been looking at some sort of folder with a tanto tip partially serrated for seat belts and such with possibly a window breaker. I've been looking at the Smith and Wesson SWFR2 but a bit worried as it is made in China.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Dark ops knives are pretty heavy duty. I have the covert folder. It's a beast of a knife, but tough to sharpen due to blade thickness
http://www.darkopsknives.com/cgisto...tup=1&ida=9&idp=1&his=0|1&cart_id=652160.4552


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

Love knives. Been looking at this one for my next daily carry. Super overbuilt. http://www.benchmade.com/products/755

I carry a benchmade presido now.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This one's in my pocket tool bag www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgkfFVM4loQ


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

this is my EDC

http://www.benchmade.com/products/520

I just bought this one last week but haven't received it yet

http://www.emersonknives.com/ekCQC7a_SFS2.php


This is what i carried before the benchmade.

http://www.emersonknives.com/ekCQC7b_BT.php


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This one's in my pocket tool bag www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgkfFVM4loQ


 
Goin old school on ya :lol:

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC4376.jpg


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Dark ops knives are pretty heavy duty. I have the covert folder. It's a beast of a knife, but tough to sharpen due to blade thickness
> http://www.darkopsknives.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/product.html&setup=1&ida=9&idp=1&his=0|1&cart_id=652160.4552



thanks for that link, I've never heard of that company before. How does it hold an edge?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> thanks for that link, I've never heard of that company before. How does it hold an edge?


Not trying to be a smartass but, why do you care how it holds an edge ?? those knives only leave the sheath to be polished.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Not trying to be a smartass but, why do you care how it holds an edge ?? those knives only leave the sheath to be polished.



When you become a Mercenary like me, you will understand. While you are sleeping, I have save the entire planet many times. Believe me, I need to care about things like an edge.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I use my knife all the time at work . Unfortunately mostly for prying open apartment security doors and the like so the blade gets beat up . I've used a Gerber for years treat it like crap but it still cuts what I need it to .

Just got this as a gift for my years of service in the USPCA nothing fancy like you guys .

http://www.crkt.com/M16-14-Special-Forces-Black-G10-Handle-Tanto-AutoLAWKS-Veff-Combo-Edge

Man $200.00 for a knife ? I'd honestly be afraid to use it . 

Cool knives though .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've carried an Old Timer since way before I was one!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I use my knife all the time at work . Unfortunately mostly for prying open apartment security doors and the like so the blade gets beat up . I've used a Gerber for years treat it like crap but it still cuts what I need it to .
> 
> Just got this as a gift for my years of service in the USPCA nothing fancy like you guys .
> 
> ...


I like the CRKT knives. I have a little neck knife that I use when I go hunting/fishing and it's never lost it's edge even after the abuse I put it through. It also has the tanto style blade. 

Very similar to this:

http://www.crkt.com/Crawford-NECK-KydexSheath


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

It's a hot night. The mind races. You think about your knife: the only friend who hasn't betrayed you, the only friend who won't be dead by sunup. Sleep tight mates, in your quilted chambray night shirts.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

No one in this world can you trust....not men, not women, not beasts......this you can trust


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I like the CRKT knives. I have a little neck knife that I use when I go hunting/fishing and it's never lost it's edge even after the abuse I put it through. It also has the tanto style blade.
> 
> Very similar to this:
> 
> http://www.crkt.com/Crawford-NECK-KydexSheath


I know just enough about knives to figure out how to accidently cut myself .

But for some reason Ashley reading this makes me like you even more . I must have a death wish . 


Matt you're scaring me .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You all should check out Sierra Trading Post if you don't know about it. Nice discounts, specially this time of the year! I bought me and my husband nice matching Browning pocket knives as an engagement gift at a Bass Pro Shop that was going under about 5 years ago. Alas, I lost mine last winter (hubby still has his). :-( Does anyone have any experience with Spyderco? This one kind of intrigued me as a replacement:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,2684H_Spyderco-Spin-Pocket-Knife-Plain-Edge-Frame-Lock.html


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I carry one of these:

http://www.microtechknives.com/troodon.html


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Although I love knives, for a folder, I've stuck to the Gerber Gator for 18 years. Keeps a good edge, strong enough to split an elk rib cage, flips open easily with one hand, and I like that rubber grip. They make a serrated version too, but not my preference. I won't be switching, and I haven't needed a replacement yet.

http://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Gator-Folding-Clip-Point-fin-6069.htm


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Matt Grosch said:


> Looking to get another folder, ive carried the same benchmade for about 15 years. Was going to get a strider but dont like what Ive heard about the owner. Looking for other recommendations.
> 
> thx


My Osborne is the best folder I have ever owned.

Not cheap but does it ever work hard.

jerryhttp://www.osborneknives.com/


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> I carry one of these:
> 
> http://www.microtechknives.com/troodon.html


Microtechs are nice and very pricey. The kershaw boa is also in my rotation of folders. Have had it for years and is one of my favorites, and relatively inexpensive. Almost as quick as an auto. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA7XQBiI8_o
As for spyderco, they are quality knives depending on which style you get. They do make the best sharpening tool I have ever used.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_lxv6fCU3M


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

-Maren, spyderco (and CRKT) are about as cheap as you can go and have something respectable, I dont like those handles though, too slick


-Jim, how can you not like a seinfeld and conan reference (both highly related)?

(one more famous/relevant quote- If my answers frighten you then you should cease asking scary questions.)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

the original version of this is what ive had


http://www.benchmade.com/products/806


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> Microtechs are nice and very pricey. The kershaw boa is also in my rotation of folders. Have had it for years and is one of my favorites, and relatively inexpensive. Almost as quick as an auto. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA7XQBiI8_o
> As for spyderco, they are quality knives depending on which style you get. They do make the best sharpening tool I have ever used.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_lxv6fCU3M


Thanks for the heads up on the sharpening tool. I enjoy doing necropsies and nothing dulls the blade like the hide and cutting the head off (especially of a horse or cow). May have to get one of those in practice.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I know just enough about knives to figure out how to accidently cut myself .
> 
> But for some reason Ashley reading this makes me like you even more . I must have a death wish .
> 
> ...


LOL!!!

What would make you think you have a death wish? I'm just a farm kid and an only child - I think my grandfather wanted a boy to be honest because I got treated like one.

Still on the subject of knives though, for anything my little CRKT can't handle (like deer) I use a Kabar. They're a "fighting" knife but also very effective for thick hides.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a few knioves around here. Got a Gerber lockblade I have had since high school, a few custom knives, buck trapper which I use to dock tails. The ones that I use most are a Cold Steel carbon 5, Mater Hunter, For cutting up large chunks of meat I use a Bear and Son 15" damascus blade, bone handled Bowie. Won't buy a knive anymore unles it is carbon steel. If you have trouble getting a super sharp edge on knives, flip a ceramic mug over and finish your sharpening on the unplated ring on the bottom of the mug.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> What would make you think you have a death wish? I'm just a farm kid and an only child - I think my grandfather wanted a boy to be honest because I got treated like one.
> 
> Still on the subject of knives though, for anything my little CRKT can't handle (like deer) I use a Kabar. They're a "fighting" knife but also very effective for thick hides.


Ohhh...... we don't want to go that far off topic . 

I'll just say I find good looking women that know how to handle weapons , a tough dog or like to wear camo , very attractive . But with my personality a well armed woman is the last thing I should to be around at times . 

As for the topic I'm suprised noone has mentioned the good old Buck Knife . I still remeber my first one . The scars make it tough to forget .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

> 'll just say I find good looking women that know how to handle weapons , a tough dog or like to wear camo , very attractive . But with my personality a well armed woman is the last thing I should to be around at times


That's probably very wise on your part. THough part of being well armed is also having the calm demeanor not to use it on someone unless absolutely necessary - otherwise I'd be a widow by now. 

I think I have an old Buck knife floating around here somewhere, and a Smith and Wesson "gutting" knife I've never used but got as a X-mas gift a few years back. I don't really keep up with knives, as I only carry them when I'm out hunting/fishing/working on something - to me they're nothing but a tool, not a weapon.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Still on the subject of knives though, for anything my little CRKT can't handle (like deer) I use a Kabar. They're a "fighting" knife but also very effective for thick hides.


If you use the knife, even a pretty small one, on the costal/chondral junction of the ribs (where the cartilage meets the bone), you should be able to cut up a deer no problem, at least for field dressing. Sometimes doing necropsies, particularly on cattle and horses, we'll use loppers or bolt cutters on the ribs, but one of our pathologists who did a lot of field necropsies before he came to teach at the university can do an entire necropsy on a 2000 lbs bovine using only a standard knife. The one exception is once you get the head off, you do need a hatchet or small axe if you need to get the brain out. Fun stuff. :-D I wouldn't mind being a pathologist, but I'm neither smart enough nor do I like sitting in front of a microscope enough. :wink: But I can cut on dead stuff all day long.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not field dressing at that point, I'm cutting it up for the freezer, and the kabar rips through the joints better since the CRKT is only about 4-5 inches long. I've upgraded to using a good kitchen knife now, some ceramic thing I picked up somewhere. I don't generally do more than gut them in the field if I can get away with it, I'd rather cut them up hanging in the garage.

Generally if we find a horse dead in the field that's the first suspicion is colic so it's a quick check to see if it's an impaction or telescoped intestine and that's it - no need for rib cutting but I can imagine that's pretty tough.
I have a rather hilarious and repulsive story of a "self necropsy" on a horse. We went looking for a mare and my mom's horse spooked at the body and dumped her in the middle of it. She was probably struck by lightning by the burn marks on her and it was obviously several days prior (This was June/July time frame in Arizona - yummy heat) - no need to cut on that horse as my mom's impact pretty much exploded the horse. I almost fell off my own laughing so hard, though for some reason, mom wasn't quite as amused by it as I was.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh blech... :-&:-&:-&:-& Self necropsy indeed! :lol: I can only imagine how long that smell would stay with you. I intentionally took my pathology rotation in October/November when it wasn't quite as bad. Though I've done a few really nasty fetal necropsies too. One of them was a calf had an extremely mishapen body and skull and hydroencephalus (no brain in the brain case, just like a gallon of fluid). Thank God it was January and I performed the necropsy out in the barn because at least the smell was sort of kept to a minimum. Looking at it was nauseating enough with that added bonus. =;


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

if (in addition to love connection & talk of animal skinning) there is any info about the high dollar knives, that would be awesome:lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> if (in addition to love connection & talk of animal skinning) there is any info about the high dollar knives, that would be awesome:lol:



maybe you should spend some time here... http://www.bladeforums.com/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> if (in addition to love connection & talk of animal skinning) there is any info about the high dollar knives, that would be awesome:lol:


What? No more 'splody horse stories?




You're no fun.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> maybe you should spend some time here... http://www.bladeforums.com/




thats where I got the info about the strider guys, Id rather just casually discuss it here, thought maybe some guys (since there are a lot of gun guys) would have some of the high end stuff

bit as I narrow it down I will probably check out that site for specifics


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

this guy looks good, and there was an article about him in the current issue of 'Blade'

http://www.georgeknives.com/


But the strider knives look tough to beat

http://www.bluelinegear.com/p-14-strider-sng.aspx


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't get into custom high dollar knives much. Got one nice fixed blade knife that was made by a custom knivemaker locally. Got a Ken Wolfe knife that was custom made with polished buffalo horn and stainless blade which is the biggest drawback.
It is very similar to the one in the 4th frame from the bottom. 
http://www.wolf-mountain.com/index1.html
The ones I use are all production knives in carbon steel.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

so you are any of you guys into flashlights too?

I have a couple of Fenix lights, a surefire and two 4sevens lights.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You bet. Five Mag light of all sizes and five oil lamps for when the power goes out and I have to cook on top of the wood stove.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

my brother taught knife fighting with steve tarani and was a surefire low light instructor 


I have this one, was cool carrying it as a graveyard cop, even if you squeeze your eyes closed it is so bright that you have to turn your head away, and you can feel the heat


http://www.surefire.com/10x-Dominator


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

a good gun, knife, light (and dog) are all required equipment


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

4 to 5 bills for a flashlight??? You got to be kidding me.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

1) not when you get a discount


2) actually worth it if you are a cop, its almost like a super power to be able to make someone turn their head away from you and be completely blinded



*only thing that might be cooler is a 'laser dazzler', it basically makes them have a seizure


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> its almost like a super power to be able to make someone turn their head away from you and be completely blinded


You can get the same effect if you don't floss your teeth.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You can get the same effect if you don't floss your teeth.



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



eta

I meant:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a surefire (the cheaper like $70 ones, they're issuing them to the military now) and 2 regular sized maglites. I keep the surefire in the car for changing tires at night or other car trouble, because it's small enough to stick in my mouth and doesn't require a hand to hold it, I'm sure I can't do this with a maglite, lol.

I like the surefire tactical lights for pistols but my main carrying pistol is not equiped for a rail system (and it's not a popular brand so I doubt i can get a rail for it since I'm pretty sure they're discontinued) for them.  So if I need the gun at night I have to go old school with the flashlight held under the hand with the gun. But, the surefire eats those special not-so-cheap batteries up fast.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not "into" lights, but I do wear this hat that has 3 LED beams (green/normal/bright). I pretty much use it daily (or nightly).


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Can't have too many lights in K9 . 

I have a Streamlight TLR-1 on my Glock 22 .
http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=80


My main light is the 175 lumen Pelican 7060 LED with a spare in my Bailout bag. 

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_5344_pelican_m7_lapd_rechargeable_led_flashlight/


I also have a HP Stinger on a charger in my squad(along with a couple at home on chargers) and the ever trusty 3 cell Mag light as the final backup . Haven't needed that in a long time .

http://www.maglite.com/product.asp?psc=3DCELL

I've got Maglights all over the house . Never know when you're gonna need 1.

All except the Maglights were paid for on my uniform allowance .


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah, I'm not field dressing at that point, I'm cutting it up for the freezer, and the kabar rips through the joints better since the CRKT is only about 4-5 inches long. I've upgraded to using a good kitchen knife now, some ceramic thing I picked up somewhere. I don't generally do more than gut them in the field if I can get away with it, I'd rather cut them up hanging in the garage.


What? You are supposed to use a knife for that stuff?








Seriously though...this thread has been educational for me.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, I appreciated the ceramic mug sharpening tip from Don.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> What? You are supposed to use a knife for that stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using a jig-saw is cheating. But I'll revert to what I was told once, as stated below. I have seen someone quarter a cow with a chainsaw once - it's a bit too messy for my taste but completely effective.

"If you're not cheating, you're not trying!"


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> so you are any of you guys into flashlights too?
> 
> I have a couple of Fenix lights, a surefire and two 4sevens lights.


I dunno how anyone survives without headlamps. I have one stashed just about everywere. I am all about light handsfree lighting. I don't need my flashlight to be a weapon.
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...ortType=productreview&newSortOrder=descending


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Using a jig-saw is cheating. But I'll revert to what I was told once, as stated below. I have seen someone quarter a cow with a chainsaw once - it's a bit too messy for my taste but completely effective.
> 
> "If you're not cheating, you're not trying!"


A jig saw would never work...dat der is a reciprocating saw/sawsall. I am certainly not above cheating...especially if the meat is frozen and for dog food:wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

^ I'll get him to help me next time.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I dunno how anyone survives without headlamps. I have one stashed just about everywere. I am all about light handsfree lighting. I don't need my flashlight to be a weapon.
> http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...ortType=productreview&newSortOrder=descending



headlamps rule. I keep one in my gig bag for really dark stages and two in each car.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL, get a cordless one Jennifer.

I can't even imagine how messy a chainsaw would be.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Yeah, I appreciated the ceramic mug sharpening tip from Don.


Did you try it Daryl. Good thing to know when your in a pinch. It puts a fine edge on for sure.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

No, I haven't tried it yet. Haven't any dull knives!

Here's a folder-knife/light combo, only $6.31!
http://www.edmwi.com/home/edm/page_929_160/mtech_rubber_handle_folder_knife_w._led_light_440_.html


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> headlamps rule. I keep one in my gig bag for really dark stages and two in each car.


TOTALLY. I had one wired directly into my sled which mounted on my snowmachine helmet. Unreal visibility.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I dunno how anyone survives without headlamps. I have one stashed just about everywere. I am all about light handsfree lighting. I don't need my flashlight to be a weapon.
> http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...ortType=productreview&newSortOrder=descending


My brother was up last night and was wearing a headlamp just like that, same color even. He said it was good for a long time also. It was pretty bright to boot. I am going to have to get a couple of those.


----------



## Lance Gentry (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a fairly well rounded collection of knives which includes pocket knives, collection pieces, hunting knives and daggers. One of my favorite, while not practical to carry is a WWII trench knife. 

My current carry knife is a Cold Steel AK47. http://www.coldsteel.com/ak-47.html
Not too expensive, holds a good edge and has considerable substance and an excellent grip.

My next folder will most likely be the Mantis MTF-4ti http://www.mantisknives.com/Product Zoom/MTF4ti Chaos Folder/mtf4ti_chaosfolder.html

I've met the knife maker which makes this piece particularly appealing. 

Lance


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

My every day carry knife.... Benchmade 940 titanium










Birthday knife:



















Alternate every day carry:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This is a good knife company. http://www.extremaratioshop.com/heavy-duty-folders_1486805.html. Darks ops pretty much copied their design.
Hellfighter flashlights are nice.http://www.hellfireusa.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/catalog.html&setup=1&cart_id= But again the Hellfighter x-15 is the exact same as the FNH Viper x-11. http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/test/model.asp?fid=FNF044&gid=FNG019&mid=FNM0106


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris Reeve Knives. For folding knives, the Sebenza. But they ain't giving them away. 

http://www.chrisreeve.com/sebenza.htm


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lloyd, I like Benchmade myself and think that's a nice line up you have.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> Chris Reeve Knives. For folding knives, the Sebenza. But they ain't giving them away.
> 
> http://www.chrisreeve.com/sebenza.htm



http://www.knifetests.com/chrisreevetestresponse.html

http://www.knifetests.com/ChrisReeveGreenBeretDTest.html


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

I didn't recommend the "Green Beret Reeve" knife that failed this test. I'm pretty sure that I recommended the Sebenza, a folder. 

Do you think that this flaw extends to all the knives in the Reeve line? Isn't that sorta like condemning all the cars that Ford makes because of the flaw in the Pinto? Or saying that all the dogs that someone trains are poor because one exhibits a flaw? 

For those with the money, there's always the Hartsfields. They ain't giving them away either. lol. 

http://www.phillhartsfield.com/


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> For those with the money, there's always the Hartsfields. They ain't giving them away either. lol.
> 
> http://www.phillhartsfield.com/


Those don't look very practical......unless of course your a ninja


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> I didn't recommend the "Green Beret Reeve" knife that failed this test. I'm pretty sure that I recommended the Sebenza, a folder.
> 
> Do you think that this flaw extends to all the knives in the Reeve line? Isn't that sorta like condemning all the cars that Ford makes because of the flaw in the Pinto? Or saying that all the dogs that someone trains are poor because one exhibits a flaw?
> 
> ...



Lou, it's not a design issue. It's a manufacturing issue. Reeves knifes are known to be sub par but hey if you love em....then Chris Reeves loves you.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Like the old saying goes "Dont carry a knife to a gun fight" Love to carry Sigs and Glocks but do pocket a Gerber every now and then


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> Those don't look very practical......unless of course your a ninja


LOL. You might take a look beyond the first page. of the website. Phil makes all kinds of blades. I've been carrying one of his knives for well over 20 years. It's come in handy quite a few times. 

Go to a knife show and ask one of the knife makers for a knife for working, not sitting on a shelf, looking pretty. Many of them will send you to Phil's table.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Lou, it's not a design issue. It's a manufacturing issue. * Reeves knifes are known to be sub par * [Emphasis Added]


Bullsh!t. One knife failed one test. Please show support for your statement. Failing that, as I said, bullsh!t. 


Some words from Mr. Reeve on the subject. 
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=730951

A forum full of people who disagree with you.
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=703


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Im a big fan of Emersons, I carry a CQC7... serrated with the wave. Love it.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Michael Santana said:


> Im a big fan of Emersons, I carry a CQC7... serrated with the wave. Love it.


Nice knives. Highly uneven customer service. Some get good service some get none.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Not folders, but I bought a couple prototypes at a great price direct from the manufacturer of the "Steel Eagle" model from TOPS before they hit the market. I gave one to my brother, who did three tours in Iraq, and kept one for myself. Might as well be an axe, this knife can and has taken a beating, and is brutal through flesh and hard bone.

http://www.topsknives.com


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Lou Castle said:


> Nice knives. Highly uneven customer service. Some get good service some get none.


Yeah, theyre a small business.. and refuse to let themselves get too big. So some slip through the cracks. Luckily, I know some people that know some people lol


----------

